# Stock 17" finish blistering near center cap



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

Has anyone had this happen? Its happening to 2 of wheels...I was wondering if anyone had them replaced under the 3/36 warranty. My cars 3/36 expires in about a week and I'm taking it in to get looked at. Thanks


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Eww, aluminum wheel corrosion. That's only going to get worse unless you grind/polish it out. Was the inside finish nicked during a wheel/tire mount? If there's visual damage you can prove was a production flaw (no gashes/scratches) or a technician screw-up you should have a decent argument on warranty I would think.


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

I had that happen to mine. i sold the 2 that were blistering to someone for drag rims. If your warranty doesnt cover it, i have 2 good rims for sale if you wanted them. If i would've kept them, the only possible fix was to sand down the blisters and blend in the edges then paint them. i was going to paint the lip on the spokes black that goes into the center "infected" area. good luck tho :cheers


----------



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

QUIK...I'll keep that in mind.....PONCH....where are you in WI? and do you like that intake?


----------



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

The service manager took pics today and is sending them to GM to see if they will replace Wheels. They fixed the Silver sections of the steering wheel that had bubbles on them. They replaced the two rear seat covers, both were coming apart at the top. Oh, I raced a Dodge Challenger R/T on the way home and WON! It was lowered and blacked out, with a POWER TOUR decal in the back window.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

SPICERED2006 said:


> QUIK...I'll keep that in mind.....PONCH....where are you in WI? and do you like that intake?


Up in Jackson. The intake was like night and day.


----------

